# Mayones vs Aristides



## IbanezIsLife (Oct 21, 2017)

I'm looking into getting a new high end guitar soon and I've narrowed it down to Mayones and Aristides. Based on reading alone. Has anyone played both of these? Or even just Mayones. I'm a huge fan of John Browne so Mayones is calling me, truthfully. I just wonder if they have anything special on theirs like how Strandberg has the Endurneck and how Aristides is not made out of wood, Skervesn has the world domination mod. Do Mayones offer anything special and unique? 

How was the ordering experience as well? Any and all input is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## budda (Oct 21, 2017)

Both of those come up for sale often enough, so buy a used one and see if you like it before going all-out and ordering a new one.


----------



## SamSam (Oct 21, 2017)

Both companies make wonderful instruments. I own two mayones and highly recommend them. However Aristides make amazing guitars as well. My next guitar may well be an Aristides.

Either will make you very happy, I wouldn't worry too much about "unique" features such as the ones you quoted. The endurneck is fantastic, however I can live without it.

If you go Mayones I would recommend that you don't go with a glossy neck.


----------



## pott (Oct 21, 2017)

I've had a Setius GTM which sounded and played nice, but had a couple discreet build defects which turned me off it. Nothing impacting playability: uneven side-dots and some dust under the clear-coat.

I have 2 Aristides and they are just incredible instruments. Stable, sound HUGE, play super nicely... Love them, and especially my 7 strings. I don't play 7 much but sometimes I pick this one up even to play 6 strings songs. Just because. It's that good.


----------



## oracles (Oct 21, 2017)

I have four Aristides, owned a few Mayo's, they didn't stick around once the arium landed.


----------



## mastapimp (Oct 21, 2017)

I can't speak for the Aristides, but I own two Mayones that I'm very happy with. 

The first Mayones I purchased was a custom order about 4 years ago through a USA dealer. I was presented with a price list of base models with upgrades/options for additional money. Once I finalized the specs on the order, I was told the guitar would be ready in 6-8 months and it was delivered on schedule right before 8 months. Payment with this dealer was 1/3 up front to place the order and 2/3 when it was about to ship. The guitar came out perfect and I was very happy with the whole experience. The dealer called me the day the guitar arrived to make sure I was pleased. Can't say what the wait time is these days for a custom order, but they delivered on time for me.

Several years later, the same dealer had a few mayones already in stock and I picked up a Jabba 5-string bass guitar. Since it was already on the rack, I had the guitar in a week. The cost of this bass was much cheaper than the custom order, so I was pleased to see the quality of the build was excellent as well. 

As for anything special or unique about these guitars, it's mostly the visuals. The 11-ply laminate of exotic woods on the back of my regius is ornate, as is the top (see my avatar photo). Construction is topnotch and the setup is damn near perfect. I haven't played the Duvells, but the regius models have an outstanding neck/heel transition.


----------



## jephjacques (Oct 22, 2017)

I've got both, they're both great guitars. If you live someplace with lots of temperature/humidity changes the Aristides will need to be adjusted less often, but that's the only objective advantage it has over the Mayones. Personally it's a toss up IMO.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 22, 2017)

About Mayones: I've had a few that were disappointing and not much better than an average Ibanez. However, I've owned probably 20 others, and they ranged from really good, to some of the best guitars I've ever played. You just have to play them and get a good one, as is the case with any brand.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Oct 22, 2017)

I think with aristides You might get more consistency in the quality and the sound. They have some cool finishes and the attention to the details is really great. But for me their body shape of 060/070 is not that appealing (dull/chunky). I also would prefer their headstock in reverse. But their 080 models look great imho. Mayones has some nice touches. Duvell is a beautiful guitar. If You are a sucker for some fancy burl top, it is no-brainer. I would consider Skervesen Nebelung model as well.


----------



## rifftrauma (Oct 22, 2017)

I've owned and played both, currently have an 060 sitting next to me. Quality control wise you'll be fine with either. I'd try to get a hold of a used one like Budda said or see if you can find either one local to try. My only issue with the Regius (this was in 2013ish) was that the top was very flat an had a tendency to feel like it was slipping away from me when I played. I think this has been eliminated with the newer designs. Either way I think you'll be fine, that being said I prefer Aristides.


----------



## IbanezIsLife (Oct 22, 2017)

Thanks for all of the feedback fellas. It sounds like they are both great guitars like I thought, but sounds like Aristides>Mayones. I'm gonna try and get my hands on one to test out before I buy cuz the feel of things is a big deal for me. I tried to check out a Mayo at The Guitar Sanctuary but they sold it and couldn't let me see it. Which I get. Imma keep an eye out. 

Thanks again fellas, much appreciated!


----------



## penguin_316 (Oct 23, 2017)

I just picked up a 2016 mayones Duvall Elite Vfret 7(their multiscale) and it's impeccable. I have owned every brand under the sun and none have it all together like this Mayo. Food for thought, 20+ years and I swap guitars/gear like crazy. The only other guitar that I owned that came close was the Oni.


----------



## BusinessMan (Oct 23, 2017)

I would love a mayones for myself. I had a chance to play one and it was phenomenal. Never played an aristides, but they look great


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 23, 2017)

Mayones is absolutely stellar, I've owned a Setius and I loved it, but I ended up selling it. Since it has gotten name since it was acquired in the prog scene it has gotten a lot more presence in the eyes of guitarists, and it has been around longer. Aristides on the other hand hasn't been very prevalent in many popular bands (Periphery and Ihsahn are the only ones I can think of now). I think if anything, you should jump on the Aristides wagon now before they increase in price with their popularity, this seem to be a common trend withing those corners of guitar-ery (which is to be assumed at a certain point of popularity). .


----------



## chopeth (Oct 24, 2017)

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> you should jump on the Aristides wagon now before they increase in price with their popularity



Even more?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm fully partial to Aristides in this case, and I am an Aristides artist myself as it would be natural since I'm a huge fan. I was blown away by the 070 proto they sent me and their stuff is just perfect for me. QC is impeccable, and their attention to detail and investment in customer support is exemplary.

Having said this, Mayones make great guitars for sure. Had a couple, played a ton of them and they are super well built, there's a lot of attention to detail making sure that you don't get silly flaws and, if their vibe's your thing, I don't see stuff going wrong for you. I haven't found any dud or "meh" instrument from them in bloody ages, so there are zero red flags there as well.

Some people like Timo and I go all Arium junkie mode, others regard the Aristides stuff as very high quality but not as emphatically as we do. Since either option is likely to be expensive, I'd try my best to give examples of those a proper shot - it's better to spend money in a longer drive than to fork out thousands for something that isn't what you were truly after IMO.


----------



## HexaneLake (Oct 25, 2017)

They both play amazingly. But I'd have to recommend Aristides. 

The custom order/shop experience is just beautiful. And there's a real community around this company if your into that sort of thing.

Plus to me, they just look like supercars...


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Oct 25, 2017)

They're totally different instruments and it's hard to even remotely compare them. They bring different things to the table, but other than (Regius VS 060 for example) the neck joints not being bolted on and the fact that they both have 24 frets. There's not much else to compare.

Both great, and both well built. Can't recommend either enough, you'll enjoy the end product whichever way you go.

Personally I grew to dislike the curved back on my Regius guitars so I ended up not playing them and sold them last year, and now I have 3 Aristides on my rack and they get played quite a bit.

EDIT: They started quite expensive when the 010 was all they offered 6-7 years ago. But their prices have hardly increased, when I ordered my first 070 in 2015 the base price of the 070 was barely over 2200 euro if I recall. The only increase to their models was under 100 euro shortly after, but instead of charging extra for Stainless Frets, they became standard. So in reality you were only being charged 50 euro or so more than if you had ordered a few months prior. Pascal and company have actually kept prices pretty fair, the reason some orders end up being so expensive is because people typically want to make theirs as unique as possible. So when they suggest one off/brand new finish options, it's more expensive than picking a color or finish they already do.


----------



## Dust_to_Dust (Oct 25, 2017)

I have a Duvell Elite that I love to death. The thing is just perfect in everyway (as soon as I changed the Juggernauts out), and I fully recommend Mayones.

Saying that, I do have an 060 on order! Never played one, but I've saw one live, up close, and the tone off it was immense.

You can't go wrong with either really.


----------

